# Any thoughts on MEV BIBLE



## Reformed 78 (Oct 28, 2022)

I recently purchased a KJV/MEV Parallel Bible I ran into at a store. I personally am really impressed with the MEV! Are there any T.R. folks out there that have become MEV fans themselves? Any thoughts?


----------



## Taylor (Oct 28, 2022)

The problem I have with it is not with the translation but with the publisher. There is virtually no communication between them and the customer about anything. Apparently, there is supposed to be a revised edition coming out, but they make no comments or announcements and do not respond to inquiries. In my opinion, even a good translation, if backed by a terrible publisher, will die or become irrelevant very quickly. In fact, in this case, the publisher’s public relations endeavors have been so poor that I would argue the MEV was never relevant to begin with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reformed 78 (Oct 28, 2022)

Yeah, I noticed Charisma House. Instant red flag lol. However, someone who attends my Church uses it. I Figured I would check it out. I love the translation, hopefully more people get familiar with it and it doesn’t die off!


----------



## Polanus1561 (Oct 28, 2022)

Taylor said:


> The problem I have with it is not with the translation but with the publisher. There is virtually no communication between them and the customer about anything. Apparently, there is supposed to be a revised edition coming out, but they make no comments or announcements and do not respond to inquiries. In my opinion, even a good translation, if backed by a terrible publisher, will die or become irrelevant very quickly. In fact, in this case, the publisher’s public relations endeavors have been so poor that I would argue the MEV was never relevant to begin with.


I am struggling to think why a translation committee/publisher must be 'active' post release. Is it because of potential revised editions that you want to know more of?


----------



## Taylor (Oct 28, 2022)

Polanus1561 said:


> I am struggling to think why a translation committee/publisher must be 'active' post release. Is it because of potential revised editions that you want to know more of?


They don’t _have_ to be. However, if you expect for your translation to do well today, you need good PR.


----------



## C4MERON (Oct 28, 2022)

Our minister has been making use of it for 1 of our 2 main service scripture readings Lords day morning. Other is KJV. It serves as a good TR-based alternative in more current vernacular. Still prefer the AV however.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pmachapman (Oct 28, 2022)

Taylor said:


> The problem I have with it is not with the translation but with the publisher. There is virtually no communication between them and the customer about anything. Apparently, there is supposed to be a revised edition coming out, but they make no comments or announcements and do not respond to inquiries.


I have found that Charisma House communicate better than other publishers. When attempting to approach publishers to license their translation for use in apps or websites, I often have to deal with no replies or exorbitant fees. Charisma House have been better than the well known publishers in those regards.

The translation itself is great (I like it, and liken it to a TR ESV), and I think the revision will clean up some obvious mistakes. Revision is still in progress, according to my contact, and was meant to be due around about now.

I wish it was available in more formats (particularly leather bound), but publishing it in synthetic leather has helped keep costs down. My thinline reference edition has held up really well to regular use.

Yes, it could be marketed better. Perhaps just flooding the market with low cost versions (maybe even working with Gideons or similar ministries) would be an effective way to get it out there. Not many companies can afford the PR blitz that the Zondervan did in the early 80s for the NIV, or Crossway did in the early 00's for the ESV.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## retroGRAD3 (Oct 29, 2022)

It seems fine, but I prefer the NKJV for a TR Bible.


----------

